# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Παλαιά πλοία στην Τεργέστη

## Appia_1978

Φίλοι και παιδιά, έχω ανάγκη τη βοήθειά σας, όσον αφορά την αναγνώριση 4 παλαιών πλοίων στην Τεργέστη. Ελπίζω κάποιος από εσάς να ξέρει κάτι τις παραπάνω  :Smile: 

1) Παλαιό τουριστικό
Trieste_1 Kopie.jpg

2) Παλαιό φέρρυ
Trieste_2 Kopie.jpg

3) Παλαιά άκατος
Trieste_3 Kopie.jpg

4) Παλαιό ρυμουλκό
Trieste_4 Kopie.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Μάρκο μόνο στο δεύτερο μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω. Είναι το 224-grt SALVATORE SECONDO, με τελευταίο ιδιοκτήτη την Procida Lines 2000 SrL. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1967 ως ΝΕSNA για Νορβηγούς και κατέβηκε στην Ιταλία το 1985.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! 
Με πρόλαβες. Το είδα και εγώ πριν 5 λεπτά στο fjordfaehren.de  :Wink: 
Να σαι καλά.

----------


## Appia_1978

Βρήκα άλλα δύο  :Smile: 

Στη φωτογραφία 1 είναι το Umberto d' Ancona, το νυν εκπαιδευτικό σκάφος του Ναυτικού Ινστιτούτου της Τεργέστης. Στη φωτογραφία 3 είναι το Borino, το πρώην εκπαιδευτικό σκάφος του ινστιτούτου.

----------

